# Marvel's Doctor Strange: Erster Trailer stellt unsere Welt auf den Kopf



## MatthiasBrueckle (13. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Marvel's Doctor Strange: Erster Trailer stellt unsere Welt auf den Kopf* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Marvel's Doctor Strange: Erster Trailer stellt unsere Welt auf den Kopf


----------



## kidou1304 (13. April 2016)

ui...dürfte ja wieder bildgewaltig werden 

Ich freu mich drauf, vorallem wegen Cumberbatch, find den einfach mega gut.


----------



## kidou1304 (13. April 2016)

An den Author hier: 

"Auf der Suche nach Heilung lernt er eine mysteriöse Einsiedlerin in (Tilda Swinton, "Trainwreck") kennen, "
da fehlt der Name ausm Film, vlt mal noch nachtragen^^


----------



## MatthiasBrueckle (13. April 2016)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, sie spielt natürlich "The Ancient One" - wurde sogleich ausgebessert.


----------



## McDrake (13. April 2016)

Trailer sieht aus wie eine Mischung aus Batman und Inception


----------



## nuuub (13. April 2016)

Wenn, dann nur wegen ihm.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FHuXSZv6Tqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

